# Been waiting for FIREBALL IN THE UK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEWS FROM CLEANANDSHINY



















Clean and Shiny have got the Fireball Range in :thumb:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/fireball


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow great news. Lots of exciting products in those boxes. Think Christmas has come early


----------

